# Question re:d/regging/stimms



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Have only been d/r since sunday and have scan friday and they said i will hopefully start stimming on friday too which will only mean i will of been d/r for 5 days. I though the min was 7 days. Anyone else been this quick?
Also is there anything i should be doing now to help me while stimmimg?

Thanks peeps!
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi hun

as you started the pill this is also a form of d/r , i only down reg for about 10days before baseline scan

ref the stims stage i would say loads of protein, milk, water and anything else you feel helps you

good luck

hugs

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

When you go for the scan, if everything is shut down then you will probably start Friday evening, also dont forget you continue with the nasal spray as well as the injections, so you are doing both. So you probably will start, if you dont, it will def be saturday night that you do.

I have been doing 3 litres of water (as been told by them to drink more  ) a pint of milk, acupuncture and as much rest as possible, which has been a godsend. Also, baggy clothes have helped as I look about 5 months preggers!!!

Good luck hun!! see ya tomorro!!!
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks MJ- Ahhh thats right the pill quietens down the ovaries too doesnt it?!
Lets hope i can start friday!!! 
kate-Would i still do nasal spray twice a day?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes hun you will! I have gathered that its to stop ovulation of all these follies!! So the injection kicks starts them all into producing loads of eggs but the nasal spray stops them "popping" if you like. I think its the same with every clinic isnt it?

Im sniffing at 7.15am, 3.15, injecting at 9.30pm and last sniff at 11.15 - serious drug addict!!!!
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hee Hee Hee   
Thanks hun i thought so!
Saw ur post on other thread, I am looking forward to meeting u but i am nervous too for some reason, dunno why!!??
ive got the worst headache today, sure its the sniffs, it seems to have got worse each day(except yesterday) so following tomorrow i hope it lifts!
x


----------

